# Gibt es kein passenden Evolve Innenlager zur  Evolve Kurbel



## mankra (13. Juli 2004)

Heute wollte ich eine Evolve Kurbel und Innenlager bestellen............

Stimmt es, daß es wirklich kein passendes 108mm Evolve Innenlager für die Evolve Kurbel gibt?

Was soll man da die Kunden sagen? Gibts net? Mit 50iger Kettenlinie fahren? Das anfällige SRX nehmen oder das teure Signature, welches fast soviel kostet wie die Kurbel


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Mankra,

zur Klarstellung: Für die Evolve XC, d.h. Cross-Country Kurbel wird wahlweise ein Evolve SRX, Evolve Signature, oder Evolve Signature XS Titan angeboten, da diese Innenlager die Bedürfnisse unserer XC Kunden abdecken (günstiger Preis - Race Face Qualität oder extreme Haltbarkeit). Für das Evolve DH Kurbelkit bietet wir zielgruppenorientiert die passenden Innenlager (hier 113mm Länge) Evolve SRX, Evolve XC,Evolve FR, Signature FR, Signature XS und Signature XS Titan an, welche das komplette Spektrum abdecken. Dieses Angebot hat sich seit Jahren bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EvoOlli (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo Herr Marketing,

das Evolve XC, das Evolve FR sowie das Signature FR gibt es aber nur in 113mm, bei der Evolve Kurbel schreibt ihr aber, daß diese spezielle für ein 108mm Lager entwickelt worden wäre....wie ist da die Lösung....OK, das FR Lager kann man verschieben, um die Kettenlinie hinzubekommen, aber das Verhältnis Kurbelpreis/Innenlagerpreis stimmt dann nicht mehr....


----------



## mankra (14. Juli 2004)

Ist schon klar, daß es die anderen Lager gibt.

Übers SRX will ich hier net diskutieren und die Signature kostet ja fast soviel wie die Kurbel.

Also stimmt es, daß es zur Evolve XC Kurbel kein passendes Evolve XC Innenlager gibt.


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hallo EvoOlli,

nochmals Evolve XC Kurbel = 108mm Innenlager. Evolve DH = 113mm Innenlager.

@ Mankra
Ich habe bereits erklärt, welche Innenlager zu welcher Kurbel passen. Deine persönliche subjektive Meinung über Preis-Leistungsverhältnis oder Einsatzzweck seien Dir belassen, it's a free country. Fakt ist - es gibt die passenden Evolve Innenlager zu den passenden Kurbeln. Deine Angabe ist falsch, egal wie oft Du Deine Meinung noch wiederholen wirst, die Fakten werden sich hierdurch nicht ändern.


----------



## mankra (14. Juli 2004)

Dann bitte für mich nochmal ganz langsam:

Wenn ich mir die Innenlager auf http://www.raceface.com/components/ so ansehe, sehe ich kein Evolve SRX oder Evolve Signature Innenlager sondern ich sehe:

SRX 

Evolve (XC, FR und DH)

Und die Signature Familie

Evolve ist gleich wie SRX oder Signature eine eigene Produktfamilie (laut Deinem ersten Posting werde ich nicht schlau, da sind nähmlich die alle durcheinandergemischt).

Wenn ich nun zu einer Evolve Kurbel ein Innenlager aus der Evolvefamilie verkaufen möchte (liegt ja Nahe), dann gibts dazu nichts, wie es aussieht.
Und das konnte ich fast nicht glauben.


----------



## Phil Claus (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Mantra,

die Wahl des Innenlager richtet sich nicht nach Typenbezeichnung, sondern nach der Wahl dre Kurbel. Die von Dir gennante Auflistung berücksichtigt diesen Punkt, beginned mit den  108mm BB, und darauf folgend die verschiedenen Varianten des 113mm BB passend zur Kurbel.

Das Feedback unserer Besucher hat gezeigt, dass unsere Homepage www.bikeaction.de benutzerfreundlicher gestaltet ist als die Race Face und Rocky Mountain Homepages. Take a look and try it out.


----------



## mankra (14. Juli 2004)

Kunden wollen oft gerne zusammenpassendes aus einer Serie haben. Verständlich.

Und da verstehe ich weder als Händler noch als Kunde, was sich RF dabei gedacht hat:

Einerseits eine sehr schöne Kurbel mit sehr gutem Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und dann kein passendes (weder das billige SRX noch das in einem anderen Preisbereich angesiedelte Signatur ist in meinen Augen eine vernünftige Alternative) Innenlager, wo es doch einerseits die 108mm Spindel gäbe und den Rest des sehr guten Evolve XC Innenlager.


----------



## Uraltbiker (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Mankra,

also hier verstehe ich die Aufregung nicht.

Mir kommt die 108mm Angabe eh sehr knapp vor,auch bei 68mm Gehäusen und insbesondere bei Fully-Rahmen.
Bei 73mm kommt man um ne 113mm Achse eh nicht rum.

Und was die Kettenlinie angeht,werden aus 5mm Achsbreite 2,5mm auf der 
Antriebsseite. Und ich möchte mal einen Rahmenhersteller der sich an irgendwelche Maßgaben zum Thema Kettenlinie hält,zumindest nicht im 2mm
Bereich. 

Und wenn der Evolve Kunde nen Evolve Lager will,dann nimm doch das 113er.
Dann muß das eben so sein. Du als Fachmann kannst doch die Abweichung locker argumentieren,egal was im Prospekt steht.

Und wenn ein 108er doch sein muß,könnte es ja geben,dann nimmst Du halt
ein FSA Platinum Pro,das gibts in 108mm.

Obwohl ich nur Hobbyschrauber bin,habe ich in den letzten Jahren bei Freunden und Bekannten sicher über 30 Innenlager und Kurbeln montiert.
Ich nehme einfach immer das Innenlager mit dem besten Verhältnis Wellenbreite-Kettenlinie. Und glaub mir,es war fast nie die kürzeste Variante.

Und noch ein Tip an *Phil*  

Nehmt doch einfach diesen 108mm Hinweis aus der Evolve Produktbeschreibung. Dann kommen solche Diskussionen gar nicht erst auf !

So long


Jens


----------



## mankra (14. Juli 2004)

Die "Aufregung" wie Du es nennst, ich würde eher Verwunderung sagen, kommt daher, daß ein Kunde sein SRX nach ca. 3 Monaten hin ist, er nicht alle 3 Monate das Innenlager tauschen möchte und der Aufpreis auf Signature doch sehr hoch ist.

Die Rahmen sind auf eine Kettenlinie von 47mm ausgelegt. 
Klar, sind 2.5mm nicht viel, aber ich bin nicht neugirig, Kunden überreden zu müssen, eine andere Kettenlinie zu fahren (auch wenn Shimano selbst sogar auf 50mm Kettenlinie umgestiegen ist mit den neuen XTR/XT Gruppe), da, wenn man es genau nimmt auch einen neuen Umwerfer aus der 960/760iger Serie nehmen sollte (es geht auch mit den alten, aber da kommt man schon in den Grenzbereich).

Weiters ist es ein Erklärungsaufwand Kunden bei einer RF Kurbel ein FSA Innenlager zu verkaufen, wo das Evolve eigentlich ein sehr gutes Innenlager mit aktzeptablen Preis wäre.

Dann müßte auch RF auf Ihrer Seite diesen Hinweis entfernen und wenn mich net alles täuscht, steht es sogar in der Anleitung der Kurbel

P.S: 73/113 Innenlager gibt es auch, zumindest Oktalink


----------



## Uraltbiker (14. Juli 2004)

Hi Mankra,

ich kann deine Verwunderung natürlich verstehen.

Sicher wäre es am einfachsten wenn RF das Evolve Lager auch in 108mm anbieten würde. Dann wäre es am einfachsten. Der Kunde bekommt was er will
und Du kommst nicht in Erklärungsnot.
Und wenn Du die Erfahrung gemacht hast,daß das SRX nichts taugt,dann glaube ich das natürlich. Es stellt sich nur die Frage,warum dieses SRX überhaupt angeboten wird. Es gibt ja keine RF SRX Kurbel.Aber so ist die Bikeindustrie,daß brauch Dir ja nicht zu erzählen  

Mein Vorschlag war nur als eine Art schnelle Sofortlösung gedacht.

Gräm dich nicht,manchmal muß man auch mit weniger perfekten Lösungen leben.


Gruß

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mankra (15. Juli 2004)

Ein bißerl schon:

So gut ISIS als Aufnahme ist, soviel Probleme machen die meisten Innenlager (Mit Shimano XT 4Kant Innenlager hatte ich kaum Lagerprobs, und die kosten einen Bruchteil).

Das Evolve ist zwar auch kein Billiglager mehr, aber um den Preis scheinbar das bessere auf dem Markt.
Meiner derzeitigen Erfahrung sogar so, daß nur das Evolve und Signature (um den Preis setzt man daß auch vorraus)Innenlager sorglos sind. 
Die anderen Hersteller habens noch net so im Griff (Bei mir selber sind in 3 Monaten 2 Innenlager eingerostet).


----------



## XC_Freund (15. Juli 2004)

2,5mm an der Kettenlinie sind nach meiner Meinung eine Menge Holz (oder wieviel wollt ihr noch verstellen?). Dieser Unterschied kann gerade bei Rahmen mit kurzer Schwinge die Schaltqualität entscheiden. Z.B. springt die Kette dann gerne mal vom mittleren Kettenblatt, wenn man große Ritzel fährt. Wenn die Kette nicht springt, ist bei Shimano XT (bei der 50mm Kettenlinie) jedes Jahr ein neues 32er KB fällig. Die RF RaceRings hallten das schon länger aus. Optimal find ich es trotzdem nicht.

Man kann die Octalink Innenlagerbreiten mit den ISIS Innenlagern nicht vergleichen. 113mm Octalink = 47,5mm Kettenlinie, 118mm Okt > 50mm Kettenlinie (ging also schon immer, nicht erst seit den neuen Kurbeln).


----------



## mankra (15. Juli 2004)

Natürlich gings schon immer, nur mit den neuen XT Kurbeln geht 47,5 nimmer


----------

